# Rocks in Lake Malawi



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what kind of rocks make up the majority of Lake Malawi's rocky coasts?








Thanks in advance,

kevin


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Mostly big ones. :wink:

I believe they are ordinary granite and limestone in most cases.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the experienced guess, Joe. That's pretty much what I figured, but I'm driving myself around the bend trying to find this out for sure.
I distinctly remember some pretty slow Geography classes about the Canadian Shield and all the rock types that it included - maybe we Canadians are the only people who get excited about our rocks - because I can't find _anything_ that confirms or denies the rock type in the Rift Valley lakes.
I've looked at lots of pictures: limestone and granite seem to be it, but with so much delicious algae all over them, it's hard to tell.
Now to find a good, cheap, indoor rock source that isn't really selling kitchen counters...I hate rock hunting in the winter!

kevin


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Well Kevin, I spoke with Ad and he informed me that the rocks in Malawi and Tanganyika are indeed, mainly granite. He went on to say there is no limestone in either lake. You're not going to get more a accurate source than that. :wink:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Joe, I really appreciate your doing that. Tell Ad I bought two of his books and I love them.

(But he needs to hire a professional voice over talent for his videos!)

Thanks again,

kevin


----------

